# So Many Nice Free Patterns here



## Fun-Knitter (Apr 17, 2011)

http://us.schachenmayr.com/free-patterns


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you for reminding me of this site...
julie


----------



## Cridhe (Nov 6, 2013)

Thank you! I signed up for their newsletter, too. Because I was running low on knitting things in my inbox. <cough> :wink:


----------



## Marileen (Apr 4, 2013)

Wooowwww......Thank you very much for the link! :-D :thumbup:


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Some very pretty patterns, bookmarked. Thank you.


----------



## Kateydid (Apr 24, 2012)

Thank you! I've bookmarked this too.


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

Thank you ~ found a pattern I've been hunting for.


----------



## Kajacee (Apr 13, 2012)

Thank you! I downloaded over a dozen new patterns!!! They have some really beautiful FREE patterns!


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

I love their Website, but haven't been there for some time.
One of my nieces brought me a hat kit from Iceland.
I made it up like the 'fusion' pattern on the site.


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Great ....thank you


----------



## Jenjen59 (Mar 24, 2013)

Excellent!!! TFS!


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

good videos, too.


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

Marileen said:


> Wooowwww......Thank you very much for the link! :-D :thumbup:


Ditto :thumbup:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thankyou for the link. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Nice to have such well designed free patterns. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this site. I'm going to download the hat app.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

There are some great patterns. Thanks.


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

thanks for this site. some great patterns.


----------



## mel51 (Dec 25, 2013)

A great site. Thanks so much for the link.


----------



## janda (Mar 16, 2011)

Wish I had never gone there!!!!! My 'gotta knit' list that I have printed off recently has just tripled!!!!!!


----------



## Ricia (Sep 11, 2012)

I love these kids sweater patterns. Thanks!


----------



## Catherine42 (Jul 3, 2013)

Thank you for sharing this site with us! Great patterns!


----------



## CathyG13 (Mar 1, 2013)

Thank you!!!! I found two patterns for pullovers that were exactly what I had been searching for! :thumbup:


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

You are so right! The designs are lovely. Living in Queensland the winter months are very mild and cotton lace jumpers just the right weight. I have not dared to count how many new projects I have on my list.


----------

